# What happened to the username change request topic?



## DrOctapu (Jul 20, 2011)

I found a link to it on one of the older FAQs and I remember seeing it way back when I mostly lurked, but the link 404s. I've been wanting to get my username changed to DrOctapu for a while.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2011)

pm a supervisor. 

as to why it's deleted, i heard because a lot of members changing their usernames frequently.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 20, 2011)

That thread was deleted a long long time ago because at the time dice was the only supervisor or admin doing any name changes.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 20, 2011)

Changed chao1212 -> DrOctapu


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 20, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Changed chao1212 -> DrOctapu


Thanks!


----------

